

Show HN: Roofmapper, simple way to map roofs. My first webapp - berodam
http://www.roofmapper.com

======
chrisfarms
You might want to explain what this is actually for?

~~~
berodam
Yeah, I probably should have gave it a bit of explanation.

This was actually made for my dad. He is a roofer and needed a quick and dirty
way of generating a map of a place. The map can then be printed and to mark
locations of leaks and other such information. Getting screenshot straight
from google maps etc. was one option, but I feel that my way makes it cleaner
and easier to pinpoint exact locations.

